# Derelict Dairy Farm, Hampshire



## Barleycorn (Jul 9, 2011)

A virgin post! A few pictures of a dairy set up last used about 30 years ago.

Used to be a 'model dairy'.

Lovely old oak barn!






























































The computerised cattle feeder instructions!!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jul 10, 2011)

Love all the beams in that old Barn


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2011)

A 'mexican wave' roof...love it! 
Great barn. Looks like a good place for a leisurely wander. 
Nice one, and welcome to DP, Barleycorn.


----------



## DC777 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Wow what a site!*

Barleycorn, where is this place?? I've gotta get down there with my camera! Real good find dude!


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 5, 2011)

Really love that barn!

Welcome to DP


----------

